# Coyotes



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am wanting to head out for coyotes in the next little while. I know some areas that hold them but I am very new to coyotes. I tried a few times several years ago but couldn't get any shots off. Anyone have any thoughts or tips for a newb in this?? Thanks. Im hoping to get out by the first of December at the latest for my first trip. I have been watching you tube videos and stuff like that. Or if anyone might want to get out and hunt some.


----------

